
It Makes Sense to Fear Aboriginal Companies - McDoku
https://medium.com/@douglasmcdowell/it-makes-sense-to-fear-aboriginal-companies-7cd370f0c37e#.buj0jlhmo
======
daveloyall
The author says that Google and Github imitate aboriginal methods.

Later, he says that we are right to fear aboriginal companies.

Wait, what are aboriginal companies? Google and Github? They are failing, is
that why we should fear them? Or we should fear them because they have lost
their way, and that this is also making them fail is merely incidental?

I'm confused.

I thought this article was going to be about tribal founders or something.

~~~
McDoku
I argued for parallel development, not necessarily imitation. Though
methodology does not exist in a vacuum, but parallel development does occur.
So what if I was making that argument? What if it was true? Would it offend
you?

I mean that we are right to fear something that makes us confront a difficult
part of our self.

Learning is painful and hard. It is rational to fear those lessons. But to run
from them means lacking courage and it is this courage that is behind any true
greatness in the world.

Thanks for commenting btw

~~~
daveloyall
...Making what argument? I don't understand. I guess I don't understand what
positions are on the table, much less which one you support.

That's pretty direct criticism of your writing style, I guess. I'm doing it
because you are talking about subjects I am interested in, and I _think_ we're
on the same side. I'd like to see more and improvement.

Cheers.

~~~
McDoku
Thanks, sorry I missed this. Talking about this is new to me. I will get my
sea legs. I think there is some Canadian Aboriginal context that I need to do
better explaining.

Like voluntary enfranchisement. Or just the general negative reaction of many
Canadians against anything Aboriginal. It is all cut your hair and act like
us.

